# Tom Blackman 4 weeks out from UKBFF Portsmouth



## Tinytom

Some pics from the beginning of the week.

Am 87 in these pics, 85 this morning.

I am on 60g of carbs at the moment so a bit depleted in the pics.

Sorry for crappy quality was a rush job.


----------



## Ollie B

Looking awesome Tom. 60g of Carbs jesus!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Beast.....very very impressed....good stuff!!!!!!

a lot of hard work there


----------



## Raylike

Awesome mate,bloody Awesome!You are going to kick butt!


----------



## Goose

Looking awesome Tom.

Definatley on track by the looks of things.


----------



## invisiblekid

Looking immense Tom!

What does your diet look like to include only 60g of carbs?? Bet you've been like a bear with a sore ar$e on that low amount!


----------



## Big Scouse

Tom you are a big mo-fo!


----------



## fxleisure

Shredded wheat................!

Awesome side tricep.


----------



## Heineken

You look amazing Tom


----------



## higgz123

lookin awesome tom!

well done!


----------



## defdaz

Looking fantastic Tom. Look at your effing calves!! Back shot is v. impressive too.

Which gym is that? LA?


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks guys,

Yes its LA Gym in Bristol

diet looks like this

Breakfast - 80g Oats, 40g Peanut Butter, 35g Protein shake

11.30 - 250g Chicken, broccoli, spinach, 25ml olive oil, 15g walnuts

2.30 - same as 11.30

4pm - 35g Protein shake

5.30 - train

7.30 - 50g Whey

10pm - Chicken omlette

Actually this week Ive not been to bad, I saw Harold on Saturday and that gave me a spur on for the last 4 weeks.

I aim to be around 83kg on stage.

Im pretty tired most of the day but dropping the carbs generally tends to send me towards keto and so my body drops the carbs as energy source and goes for the last bits of fat.

My back has always been my problem but its coming in really nicely this time.


----------



## pastanchicken

Looking great Tom


----------



## Goose

Just keep it up Tom. I can see you doing some real damage on stage looking in the condition you are now, so in 4 weeks time you are going to look unreal. It's a real inspiration to see someone get to the standard you have. It's always been my dream and it's guys like you that help me push through the bad days and stick with it.

Best of luck at the competition.


----------



## richardrahl

Looking awesome!


----------



## defdaz

You're looking very balanced now Tom, props!

Are LA still charging by the session, no monthly rate? Still enjoying it at Prolab but the effing jeffing dumbells being left three deep in front of the racks is really starting to get on my wick!


----------



## Heineken

Wish my back had a 'problem' like that :lol:


----------



## Tinytom

Goose said:


> Just keep it up Tom. I can see you doing some real damage on stage looking in the condition you are now, so in 4 weeks time you are going to look unreal. It's a real inspiration to see someone get to the standard you have. It's always been my dream and it's guys like you that help me push through the bad days and stick with it.
> 
> Best of luck at the competition.


Thanks mate glad I can help others and inspire them.

I've had a bit of a bad run recently with my show prep and led me to totally reassess my prep. Seeing James on stage at the British really inspired me to get to another level.

I'm looking forward to meeting all the guys from here at Portsmouth. If I dont recognise you say hi cos I'll be draindead before pre judging


----------



## Tinytom

defdaz said:


> You're looking very balanced now Tom, props!
> 
> Are LA still charging by the session, no monthly rate? Still enjoying it at Prolab but the effing jeffing dumbells being left three deep in front of the racks is really starting to get on my wick!


Yes you can pay per session, they are doing a deal this month on membership for £30 I think.

yeah lack of dumbell racks at Prolab make it hard to work there sometimes. Still a good gym though


----------



## hilly

looking very very good tom. can i ask how many days are you on 60g carbs before you have a medium day or refeed so to speak?? are you doing so many days low then a medium etc or just 6 days low and 1 refeed.


----------



## jw007

Best i seen you look you fcker

Awesome triceps in that rear double bicep shot:thumbup1:

Am also loving the tan:thumbup1:

Not bad for a dwarf, But do you have any POWER:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Ps those swiss ball whatevers have really brought up your lagging pecs


----------



## Chris1

absolutely amazing mate!!!


----------



## MissBC

Looking awesome hunny, cant wait to see what you bring to the stage! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tinytom

hilly2008 said:


> looking very very good tom. can i ask how many days are you on 60g carbs before you have a medium day or refeed so to speak?? are you doing so many days low then a medium etc or just 6 days low and 1 refeed.


For these next 3 weeks I will be doing 5 days straight low carbs and then a carb day on Saturday followed by a medium 120g day on Sunday.

I find this works best for me because if I up my carbs in the week I just feel worse. By having the extra carbs on the weekend I can relax and let my body recover. I react quite fast to carbs and so dont need much to fill out. The real problem for me is drying out after carbing up so Ive been making note of this in the last few weeks so I can hit it better on the day.


----------



## rs007

Can see you are a little flatter than in some pics I have seen, but holy sh1t what a physique. And flatness is temporary anyway as you well know, a means to an end - anyone who can stay full on 60g of carbs, while carrying the amount of dry muscle you are, must be a genetic enigma!

Totally outstanding top to toe, very inspiring.


----------



## Fivos

Mate you wanna get a move on if you think you are going to ready in that time fatty  :lol: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom

Fivos said:


> Mate you wanna get a move on if you think you are going to ready in that time fatty  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


Touche


----------



## clarkey

I was wondering when you would break the news Tom you look fantastic my friend. Your condition in those pics remind me of when you took the overall at Portsmouth although this time you have more muscle mass. The back double bicep shot is the best I have seen your back this far out and looks alot tighter.

After your dissapointment at the Brits you said you would come back MUCH better and you have, I take my hat off to you...well done mate nearly there...

Ps If thats what Somerfield Rasberry cheescake makes you look like im off to fill my fridge


----------



## Uriel

Great overall package, great density - look forward to seeing those muscles when full - jeez.

And I'd fvcking kill for those tri's


----------



## Prodiver

WOOF!


----------



## Ex-SRD

Great stuff Tom

May be coming down


----------



## GHS

Good stuff Tom.

I take it your competing in the U90Kg class?

GHS


----------



## Galtonator

good stuff fellow hobbit. Bet your happy on 60g of carbs!


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Tinytom said:


> My back has always been my problem but its coming in really nicely this time.


Awww I feel so sorry for you!!!!

I wouldnt mind having a back like that :thumb:

Looking amazing Tom, Keep up the hard work.


----------



## leafman

Looking massive :thumbup1:


----------



## shorty

aiii looking good Tom :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

Looking good Tom, a vast improvement all round from last year. I think you'll upset a few people this year!

Thanks for the friendly bit of info the other day. Cheers.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Wish I could look depleted like you when I eating everything under the sun to grow!!

Look thicker there Tom from last pics I saw, all the best on the show.


----------



## aspiringBB

Fantastic job.


----------



## westsider

Looking great Tom!!! 4 weeks out and look near enough stage ready!! Are u looking to go in u-90s?


----------



## Mad7

Looking great Tom.

Seeing the changes over the last few weeks has been inspirational.

Few more early mornings on the cross training and you will be shredded like never before :thumb:

Complete package in Portsmouth in a couple of weeks time :tongue:


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks for all the kind words guys.

I've been keeping it under wraps that I was competing to take abit of pressure off as people always ask to see pics of your progress etc.

Nearly all the hard work is done now just a bit more to get off.

John - Nothing like 2 non-placings in a row to set your mind mate. Was bitterly disappointed at the brits last year but Harold and I chatted about where I went wrong and we've fixed it this time. Raspberry Cheesecake from tescos is my new favourite. They do a 'light version' which has half the fat which is good cos I can eat 2. ROFL

Stuart - No probs on advice, you should do well this year dont want politics or silly things getting in your way.

GHS - Yes doing U90. I talked with Harold about U80 and going the same way James did but this far out I think losing 5kg would be muscle wastage as well as fat loss. Therefore we are aiming for 83kg a week out which may still give U80 after water depletion etc.

James C - Would be good to meet you finally.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

The lighter look definately looks better. It surprising how much guys can lose and each time they drop a bit more weight they look better and better.

The U80`s may be too big a drop like you say, but at 83kg I am sure you`ll do very well compared to the dissapointments of the last two years. Great work.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking fantastic mate, can't wait to see how you look in 4 weeks!


----------



## bigsteve1974

AWESOME... :thumb:

steve


----------



## GHS

I agree Tom that extra 3kg would be too much to loose (judging by your current conditining at 85/86kg.

Sticking with the U90s will allow for adding more muscle in years to come. Plenty more room to add mass.

Look forward to seeing the show pics mate. Good luck with these important last few weeks.

I know you will stay focused mate 

GHS


----------



## LOCUST

Looking great tom, all the best for the show.

How much do you expect to put on after carb loading etc ?


----------



## vlb

**** me, your diet seems to go against the norm and yet you look ****ing awesome bro.


----------



## Tinytom

Locust - TBH even carbing up I lose weight, its weird because you carb up and get fuller but because you drop water weight this balances it out. I think I was 85 on carb up last year and ended up 83 on stage.

VLB - I use a lot of BCAAs and Glutamine in addition to my food. Plus 'vitamins'.

those pictures are without GH so it is possible to diet without it like James L proved.


----------



## reaper21

Tom, outstanding improvement on the British finals last year. Look much harder and drier even at this stage. Agree that 3Kg would be a lot to lose at this stage, with 4 weeks to go, without coming in very flat, but would love to see if you could come in u80 later on in the year as I think this is where you would do most damage at the finals in the same way as James did last year.

Not many people could stand next to you as a full u80 man in the finals, but worry that u90 wouldn't do you the same favours.

All the very best for the qualifier, very impressed with the improvement


----------



## 3752

well you look ok i suppose seen better though... 

to be fair these pics do not do you justice the pics i saw 2 weeks ago of your legs are awesome.....


----------



## Ben Gingell

looking great... keep it up


----------



## martzee

hi mate looking very impressive there will be there to support you,almost there now buddy keep up the good work,your back looks much improved from last yr


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> well you look ok i suppose seen better though...
> 
> to be fair these pics do not do you justice the pics i saw 2 weeks ago of your legs are awesome.....


These ones?


----------



## rs007

That last one is just dying for a funny caption.... must... resist


----------



## Kezz

only going by the pics i have seen on here but you look the the best yet, well done


----------



## shorty

RS2007 said:


> That last one is just dying for a funny caption.... must... resist


allow me!


----------



## Tall

Tom will you be doing the BNBF Classics with Ramsey? :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Tall said:


> Tom will you be doing the BNBF Classics with Ramsey? :thumbup1:


 :lol:

I could take him...

(in my pert little bottom I mean)


----------



## Tinytom

shorty said:


> allow me!
> 
> View attachment 24031


ROFLMGDAO

Thats funny.


----------



## Tinytom

Tall said:


> Tom will you be doing the BNBF Classics with Ramsey? :thumbup1:


I took prohormones a few years ago so unfortunately I can't.

However I'm looking forward to competing against all the juicers and show them what is capable naturally.


----------



## Goose

Tinytom said:


> *ROFLMGDAO*


That made me laugh trying to understand it :lol:


----------



## XJPX

looking fantastic Tom, is 60grams enuff to drop you into ketosis? have u ran that diet whole way thru or have u carb reduced? looking forward to seeing how you change over next four weeks. Will this be the best package you have brought to the stage?


----------



## Tall

Tinytom said:


> I took prohormones a few years ago so unfortunately I can't.
> 
> However I'm looking forward to competing against all the juicers and show them what is capable naturally.


Who's class will you be in...? :whistling:


----------



## shorty

Tinytom said:


> ROFLMGDAO
> 
> Thats funny.


glad you liked it.. it was made with love big man :beer:


----------



## Tinytom

XJPX said:


> looking fantastic Tom, is 60grams enuff to drop you into ketosis? have u ran that diet whole way thru or have u carb reduced? looking forward to seeing how you change over next four weeks. Will this be the best package you have brought to the stage?


Nah its not really enough but its enough to restore a bit of glycogen and give me some brain power but not enough to allow the body to be fuelled all day so hence the fats start to come off.

Yes I am at my all time best condition now. Really worked hard.

Diet started on 170g carbs a day and reduced down.


----------



## XJPX

Tinytom said:


> Nah its not really enough but its enough to restore a bit of glycogen and give me some brain power but not enough to allow the body to be fuelled all day so hence the fats start to come off.
> 
> Yes I am at my all time best condition now. Really worked hard.
> 
> Diet started on 170g carbs a day and reduced down.


whats your view of being on that edge of ketosis, been reading a lot over on muscular developement (befor Palumbos stuff got pulled off ther) , saying how being on that edge means ur body is constantly looking for carb sources that arent ther and as a result increases cortisol and makes u feel pretty ****ty. Have u ever run a proper ketosis diet? just curious as im running keto diet for my prep to the portsmouth aswell, just trying to work out if being on that borderline is less or more efficient way of maintaining mass and maximizing fat loss.

well the hard work has paid off defo looking fantastic, side tricep pose just is insane  , you are going to take sum beating my friend.


----------



## mattW

Hi Tom, looking very good!

will maybe see you down at LA on sunday.


----------



## Tinytom

XJPX said:


> whats your view of being on that edge of ketosis, been reading a lot over on muscular developement (befor Palumbos stuff got pulled off ther) , saying how being on that edge means ur body is constantly looking for carb sources that arent ther and as a result increases cortisol and makes u feel pretty ****ty. Have u ever run a proper ketosis diet? just curious as im running keto diet for my prep to the portsmouth aswell, just trying to work out if being on that borderline is less or more efficient way of maintaining mass and maximizing fat loss.
> 
> well the hard work has paid off defo looking fantastic, side tricep pose just is insane  , you are going to take sum beating my friend.


Thanks mate, what class are you doing?

Actually its interesting because for the previous 3 weeks I was running my oats then 25g of rice with the 2 chicken meals and felt pretty sh*t all day.

Reducing my carbs this week has actually made me feel much better and more energetic so perhaps I have crossed over to Ketosis and last week I was on the border as you say?

Interesting to note for the next diet may just drop from 170g carbs to 60 and forego the 3 weeks of feeling sh*t and wanting to kill everyone but not having the energy to do it.


----------



## Tinytom

Tall said:


> Who's class will you be in...? :whistling:


I gotta lot of love to give so unsure.


----------



## shakey

Looking great Tom,good luck for the show...im sure you will do well:thumb:


----------



## Growing Lad

so tom how long have you been dieting? did u start at 170carb for 3weeks then reduced straight to 60carb with weekend refeed for the remainder? how much cardio have u had to do/build up to?

looking awesome mate, ur stomach is quality, dont like the bloated look, urs is hard and grainy, good work! :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

shorty said:


> allow me!
> 
> View attachment 24031


NOW THAT IS FUNNY mwahahahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## roy

looking good tom!!!!!!! looking forward to the portsmouth show now!! shredded


----------



## XJPX

Tinytom said:


> Thanks mate, what class are you doing?
> 
> Actually its interesting because for the previous 3 weeks I was running my oats then 25g of rice with the 2 chicken meals and felt pretty sh*t all day.
> 
> Reducing my carbs this week has actually made me feel much better and more energetic so perhaps I have crossed over to Ketosis and last week I was on the border as you say?
> 
> Interesting to note for the next diet may just drop from 170g carbs to 60 and forego the 3 weeks of feeling sh*t and wanting to kill everyone but not having the energy to do it.


im doing the juniors  wil be my first comp.....got a thred running

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/48383-south-coast-09-juniors-prep-19.html

hav a gander if u get a moment 

. erm well iv felt completely fine the whole way thru this diet and carbs havent exceeded 45grams a day, so ye maybe next time u cud save urself those grueling 3 weeks of feeling **** and just drop quicker into ketosis. have u upped your fats as your carbs have cum down? or are u just using the carb reduction to force u into further calorie deficit? 2 seconds and il find the thread for u on muscular developement where they debate the ketosis Vs borderline ketosis ideas, its the controversial one that people suggesting why Palumbo got released, its a fantastic read once they start getting deeper into the science behind their approaches.


----------



## Tinytom

Growing Lad said:


> so tom how long have you been dieting? did u start at 170carb for 3weeks then reduced straight to 60carb with weekend refeed for the remainder? how much cardio have u had to do/build up to?
> 
> looking awesome mate, ur stomach is quality, dont like the bloated look, urs is hard and grainy, good work! :thumbup1:


Started 14 weeks out mate

170g at the start and dropped every 4 weeks.

I do 40 minutes cardio AM and PM regardless of stage of the diet.

I am actually a bit bloated in that pic, broccoli tends to do that but rips the water out of me nicely. If I showed you a pic from the morning I can do a stomach vaccuum.


----------



## XJPX

XJPX said:


> im doing the juniors  wil be my first comp.....got a thred running
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/48383-south-coast-09-juniors-prep-19.html
> 
> hav a gander if u get a moment
> 
> . erm well iv felt completely fine the whole way thru this diet and carbs havent exceeded 45grams a day, so ye maybe next time u cud save urself those grueling 3 weeks of feeling **** and just drop quicker into ketosis. have u upped your fats as your carbs have cum down? or are u just using the carb reduction to force u into further calorie deficit? 2 seconds and il find the thread for u on muscular developement where they debate the ketosis Vs borderline ketosis ideas, its the controversial one that people suggesting why Palumbo got released, its a fantastic read once they start getting deeper into the science behind their approaches.


there you go mate, have a read of that bad boy 

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=48845&highlight=steve+blechman


----------



## martinmcg

looking spot on tom , wont be long now dig deep .... :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke

Just seen your pics Tom.

Your physique appears to have changed somewhat! You looked alot more balanced and streamline now which in combination with you mass makes you look incredible mate. You have an all inspiring physique! Look forward to seeing you at pompey.


----------



## MasterBlaster

TT... You are looking great bud...


----------



## dmcc

Looking great Tom. Looking forward to seeing you in 3 weeks.


----------



## stevie flynn

fabulous tom...!!!!!

steve


----------



## delhibuilder

looking really big and good mate.

any sample of your workouts?


----------



## fats

Just to agree with every one else, Tom you are looking excellent. I have to say that your physique looks far better this time, much more aesthetically pleasing and tighter.

Good luck for the show!


----------



## Jester

You look fantastic Tom. Your best ever.


----------



## chrisj22

Looking awesome, Tom.

You can tell by the pics that you've really worked your a$$ off (not that don't every year) with your condition.

Best of luck old chum.


----------



## Growing Lad

Tinytom said:


> Started 14 weeks out mate
> 
> 170g at the start and dropped every 4 weeks.
> 
> I do 40 minutes cardio AM and PM regardless of stage of the diet.
> 
> I am actually a bit bloated in that pic, broccoli tends to do that but rips the water out of me nicely. If I showed you a pic from the morning I can do a stomach vaccuum.


awesome mate, thats some quality hard work there, double cardio and pretty low carbs from the start.

will def check out the portsmouth show, be interested to see how you win... i mean do. :whistling:


----------



## MrWilson

well done mate, a great inspiration to us at LA. Always makes me do that extra rep when i look over. :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Awesome.....


----------



## supercell

Hi Tom,

Keep up the great work and keep the focus you have now. Funnily enough I was 84kgs 4weeks out from the British and hit 80kgs just under 2 weeks out. By the wednesday before the show I was down to 77.2kgs after depletion, then hit the stage at 80kgs

I think this show will prove to you that you will have the option of lightheavies or middleweights come the UK's and like i always say I would rather be at the top of a weight class shredded than at the bottom of a weight class shredded, even if it meant a little sacrifice of tissue. This show will serve you well and see if that u80kg is possible for the UK's, if you decide on that option.

Really looking forward to seeing you on BH Tuesday and to think that I inspired you mate is a great feeling.

You know you have my 100% support whatever you do and I know that in H you are in fantastic hands. I have the utmost respect for both of you.

Your good mate

J


----------



## nitrogen

Looking big and shredded. Just one question,don`t you think you might loose some size on such low carb intake? I tend to loose size, but everyone is different.

Nice work


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Saw you at the gym today mate posing by the DBs in front of the mirror with the black guy (forget his name). Looking big and strong. Very very impressive mate. Good luck at the Pompy!


----------



## anabolic ant

looking in great shape bro...nice!!!!

keep up the good work!!!


----------



## vlb

Tinytom said:


> I took prohormones a few years ago so unfortunately I can't.
> 
> However I'm looking forward to competing against all the juicers and show them what is capable naturally.


**** off...your natural????? holy **** you look freaking awesome.

would you say that the bcaa and the glutamine makes a big diffrence, what dosages are you taking. :beer:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yes, and there are also fairies and pixies at the end of my garden too


----------



## reflexlewis

looking very impressive there tom:thumb:

very few weaknesses, if any....keep up the hard work mate and all the best for the portsmouth!


----------



## Tinytom

been off the internet for a few days and only just got it set up in my new house.

Also been ill for two days with an inflamed throat, thought it was tonsilitus but thankfully not.

I took some pics on friday I'll load them up later one, managed to drop the kilo I needed to last week and was 85kg, this week Im aiming at 84kg.

I dont think Ive lost any size on this diet (muscle) I started at 89kg and am 85kg now, so I would say thats mostly fat.

However I dont really worry about the weight issue its more about the look I want to achieve, I would like to get into the U80s but Im not going to kill myself or change anything radicially which might cause me more detriment than benefit. This close to the show everything is in a delicate balance and I dont want to fcuk it up at the last minute.

One thing for sure, I'll be as shredded as I can be in 3weeks.

Sample workouts - well sorry its nothing exciting as Im only just pumping the muscle up now to burn calories. I havent got the calories to repair damaged fibres so I dont go to that extreme now.

My leg session on monday was like this

7 sets leg press starting on 2 plates a side up to 4 for 30 reps each set.

Lunges/hamstring curls supersets. 3 sets

ROmanian deadlifts/Smith squats superset 3 sets

Leg extension/leg curl superset 3 sets 20 reps

Hack squat reverse calf raises 4 sets 40 reps

Seated calf raises - 3 sets 30 reps

I normally dont train legs together because of the type of training I like but this is purely about burning the max calories after my cheat day to get off the additional weight I gain from carb up. Typically I lose 2 kilos between monday and tuesday.


----------



## Louis_C

Excellent! My pin-up!


----------



## hilly

tom quick question - after my refeed on a sat it usually takes me till wednesday to get all the water off etc and back down to the weight i was. Am i eating to many carbs or is this just the way my body is so to speak. Its not really a problem i dont think as long as im loosing fat at the same time im just not sure if im doing something wrong etc?

thnks

hilly


----------



## supercell

Dont we just love the rebound after a cheat meal!!

It takes me until the following thursday to get back down to my original pre cheat weight...And that's just 1 meal. My cheats are legendary tho.

Last cheat is 10-14 days out.

My best cheat was during my prep for the British. I went to Prezzo's Italian restaurant with my wife and father.

I had the 12 inch garlic bread pizza with mozzerella and caramalised onions to start, followed by the homemade pesto and mozzerella burger with double fries and for pud I had the apple and amaretto crumble with ice cream. I then finished half of my father's crumble and about a third of Nic's sticky toffee pudding.

Not satisfied with that once I got home I tucked into rice cakes, peanut butter, banana and jam. I literally couldn't stop. I was completely possessed. I think I ate around 14 stacked real high. I'd have 2 then about 30 secs later I would open the cupboard up for more. I got through half a kilo of peanut butter and a jar of strawberry jam that evening in 20 minutes.

I was so bloated that even when I got up the next day my stomach was still the same as when I went to bed. 45 mins into my cardio i thought I was going to die. It was the worst I have ever felt. I wouldnt even like to guesstimate the cals but I reckon they were around 5-6,000 in one sitting.

Its like a hangover, you always say never again and then the next week you do exactly the same thing...God I miss dieting!!!

Hope the move went OK Tom and that you ready to kill me on monday. BTW what are we training mate?

Not long now, cant wait to see you up there mate.

J


----------



## martzee

hope the move went ok mate i feel for you i hate moving!!!!! :cursing:

Oh and james i have witnessed your cheat days lol everyone nail your plates to the table theres an animal loose lol!


----------



## XJPX

supercell said:


> Dont we just love the rebound after a cheat meal!!
> 
> It takes me until the following thursday to get back down to my original pre cheat weight...And that's just 1 meal. My cheats are legendary tho.
> 
> Last cheat is 10-14 days out.
> 
> My best cheat was during my prep for the British. I went to Prezzo's Italian restaurant with my wife and father.
> 
> I had the 12 inch garlic bread pizza with mozzerella and caramalised onions to start, followed by the homemade pesto and mozzerella burger with double fries and for pud I had the apple and amaretto crumble with ice cream. I then finished half of my father's crumble and about a third of Nic's sticky toffee pudding.
> 
> Not satisfied with that once I got home I tucked into rice cakes, peanut butter, banana and jam. I literally couldn't stop. I was completely possessed. I think I ate around 14 stacked real high. I'd have 2 then about 30 secs later I would open the cupboard up for more. I got through half a kilo of peanut butter and a jar of strawberry jam that evening in 20 minutes.
> 
> I was so bloated that even when I got up the next day my stomach was still the same as when I went to bed. 45 mins into my cardio i thought I was going to die. It was the worst I have ever felt. I wouldnt even like to guesstimate the cals but I reckon they were around 5-6,000 in one sitting.
> 
> Its like a hangover, you always say never again and then the next week you do exactly the same thing...God I miss dieting!!!
> 
> Hope the move went OK Tom and that you ready to kill me on monday. BTW what are we training mate?
> 
> Not long now, cant wait to see you up there mate.
> 
> J


haha that is sum serious eating there James, v v impressive, i pushed to that extent on one of my cheat meals and it was too much that it really was never again, the rolling around on the sofa in pain just kills the fun of the cheat dont you think haha  .

do you eat like that the days following a comp James or do you slowly reintroduce food?

Looking forward to seeing these pics Tom, going to look unbeatable on the day  , leg session looks sweet, may give that one a try next week aswell.


----------



## supercell

XJPX said:


> haha that is sum serious eating there James, v v impressive, i pushed to that extent on one of my cheat meals and it was too much that it really was never again, the rolling around on the sofa in pain just kills the fun of the cheat dont you think haha  .
> 
> *do you eat like that the days following a comp James or do you slowly reintroduce food?*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Looking forward to seeing these pics Tom, going to look unbeatable on the day  , leg session looks sweet, may give that one a try next week aswell.


Normally yes I slowly introduce but after the UK's I was fcuked. I gained nearly 42lbs in 3 weeks after my last guest spot. From 77kgs depleted to 96kg FULL as FCUK and felt like superman...That's when I dislocated my shoulder and tore my quad though!!! :beer:

Sorry for the hijack Tom, still love ya

J


----------



## Tinytom

lol cheat days eh?

well how about this

on saturday I had a whole box of cornflakes BEFORE i went to kickboxing at 10.30

then i had numerous flapjacks and ice cream and cookies and a few more cereal bowls.

Then a nice big nandos then I had a FAT curry before work and had a few protein bars at work.

Nice.

I'll post up the pics from Friday and then the Sunday (day after carb up) and you can see how the water is retained under the skin.

As for getting rid of the water weight afterwards I actually cheat a bit and drink a fair amount of diet pepsi on SUnday and not a lot of water, this is a mild diuretic effect and by monday Im nice and dry again. This is one method I'll be using to dry out before the show.

James I'm trying to get the keys to my gym for a nice leg session like detailed on the last page. Otherwise we'll have to go to Fitness First which isnt the best for legs but I can find ways to punish us


----------



## XJPX

haha James that is insaneeeeeee, 42pounds in three weeks o my.

im loving these cheat meals guys. good to see everyone is really going for it on their cheat days  well deserved tho.

will you be using diet drinks instead of water for the run upto this show to dry out a little more Tom?


----------



## Tinytom

some pics from friday

im depleted as hell in these. my back is actually much better after carbing its still a bit soft in these


----------



## BIG GRANT

mate that is just awsome. :beer:


----------



## Guest

WOW!

Do you do a lot of cardio off season besides your kick boxing?


----------



## pastanchicken

Looking good to me Tom :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

Absolutely awesome mate. You are getting that look now. Reps buddy. Keep pushing. That back is coming in a treat now!!!!

Legs is cool for me mate.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Con said:


> WOW!
> 
> Do you do a lot of cardio off season besides your kick boxing?


I normally try and do 20 minutes first thing before breakfast on weekdays.

I find this keeps me fuller and I can eat much more in the day.

I ownt be doing kickboxing for the next 2 weeks as its very draining and I think its maybe why Ive run myself down a bit.

Really enjoy it though, my flexibility is massively improved, maybe a splits onstage in the future lol


----------



## dmcc

James and Tom - fat bloaters the pair of you :lol:


----------



## nitrogen

Tom, What is your diet like 3 weeks out the show?


----------



## clarkey

Feck me mate...remember what I said last week STAY IN THE UNDER 90's if you join the under 80's im taking up ping pong or I could end up looking like a long distance runner stood next to you

Seriously mate you are looking tantastic I mean fantastic


----------



## supercell

nitrogen said:


> Tom, What is your diet like 3 weeks out the show?


Limited:thumb:

J


----------



## nitrogen

supercell said:


> Limited:thumb:
> 
> J


just wondered if he is still on a low carb:whistling:


----------



## hilly

lookin very very good mate imressive.


----------



## Tinytom

My diet is still the same as previously listed. There will be no change now until the last week so yes James is correct - limited lol

Scott - I reply to all the important texts first, havent got to you yet :lol:


----------



## martzee

coming in nicely there mate! bang on the button at this stage. :thumbup1:


----------



## nitrogen

Thanks for the reply, Sure you do well on the big day. Shame I cant go and see the show:thumb:


----------



## stevie flynn

Tom, gota say ive neva seen you look like this mate.. generaly your very good, but this is another level...

steve


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Looking superb Tom, bloody brilliant, look forward to seeing you at Portsmouth


----------



## Big Dawg

Looking awesome man! Chest is a wee bit flat, but that'll be the very low carbs lol. Very lean, one can only imagine how much further you'll come in the next 4 weeks. I'm sure you'll nail it  .

Al


----------



## aspiringBB

Fantastic and very inspiring. Respect!


----------



## Britbb

I coudlve sworn i already posted on this thread.

Better late than never i guess. You look wicked tom. Best youve ever looked imo and still a few weeks to go. Hams, glutes, lower back all coming in nicely, its all there!

Gonna look awesome on stage mate!!!


----------



## gunit

AlasTTTair said:


> Looking awesome man! *Chest is a wee bit flat,* but that'll be the very low carbs lol. Very lean, one can only imagine how much further you'll come in the next 4 weeks. I'm sure you'll nail it  .
> 
> Al


Is that a serious comment or just a complete **** take??

Are you sure your looking at the right pictures??


----------



## Davo

AlasTTTair said:


> Looking awesome man! Chest is a wee bit flat, but that'll be the very low carbs lol. Very lean, one can only imagine how much further you'll come in the next 4 weeks. I'm sure you'll nail it  .
> 
> Al





gunit said:


> Is that a serious comment or just a complete **** take??
> 
> Are you sure your looking at the right pictures??


Yeah lol, surely you are joking?


----------



## Mars

You're right Tom, crap pics.

But, you are looking freakin unbelievable.

I'd wish you luck mate, but seeing those pics again, you don't need it. :thumb:


----------



## Heineken

AlasTTTair said:


> Chest is a wee bit flat
> 
> Al


What?

If that's a flat chest I will happily take one of those!


----------



## heavyweight

AlasTTTair said:


> Looking awesome man! Chest is a wee bit flat, but that'll be the very low carbs lol. Very lean, one can only imagine how much further you'll come in the next 4 weeks. I'm sure you'll nail it  .
> 
> Al


Flat!!! noway mate flat is not the right word! when i looked at it in one of the pics it reminded me of Arnies chest, was arnies chest flat? thats funny mate:laugh:

Tom U look hench mate.


----------



## MissBC

dutch_scott said:


> wow knee pads? :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg

Do muscles not appear flat when carbs are low? I was always under the impression that they do. Tom looks in amazing shape no doubt. My comment was only in reference to the FDB shot. I was trying to be objective. You are aware that muscles tend to look flatter when carbs are low right? Why would Tom's body be the exception?

Like I said, he looks amazing. Please don't try and make out like I think he doesn't  .


----------



## bbkam

Looking awesome bro, good luck with everything, hope to see u in pompy!!!!


----------



## clarkey

AlasTTTair said:


> Do muscles not appear flat when carbs are low? I was always under the impression that they do. Tom looks in amazing shape no doubt. My comment was only in reference to the FDB shot. I was trying to be objective. You are aware that muscles tend to look flatter when carbs are low right? Why would Tom's body be the exception?
> 
> Like I said, he looks amazing. Please don't try and make out like I think he doesn't  .


Noone said Tom was the exception mate. I think what people are saying and what I am saying is Tom's chest looks big and full I cant see how it anyway looks flat:confused1:,....therefore I feel it was a strange comment to make, but everyone is entitled to there own opinion.

Ps Tom sorry for the hijack and the discussion of your man boobs


----------



## Big Dawg

^

No offence meant and I don't want to hijack the thread. Maybe I've just got it wrong.


----------



## jw007

well I think you look FAT not FLAT

At least anothr 10kg to come off IMO (thats prob why I dont compete anymore)

Nice tan shorty

Looking good:thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

actually my chest is pretty flat compared to normal so Al was right.

But i do appreciate the compliments guys, my chest is certainly my best bodypart and looks full even when flat but when fully pumped its just silly. Ill get a shot of it pumped up this week to show my point.

some pics from friday


----------



## Tinytom

more


----------



## MaKaVeLi

You are one huge dude Tom, looking lean as hell too mate. How long have you been training?


----------



## breamking

hell buddy ya look awesome wish i was like that lol


----------



## marclee0988

Tinytom you are my official HERO i can only dream of getting in the same shape as you, i would love to come down and train with you and get a few pointers from you after your show.

Your NR1 fan MARC LEE RISA.


----------



## Tinytom

thanks guys.

btw ANYONE is welcome to come and train with me if you can make the journey and buy me a nandos after. Feed me and I'll spill my guts on any bbing related info lol


----------



## Tinytom

MaKaVeLi said:


> You are one huge dude Tom, looking lean as hell too mate. How long have you been training?


 started when I was 17 mate but not seriously until I was about 19.

first comp at 22.


----------



## dmcc

Tinytom said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> btw ANYONE is welcome to come and train with me if you can make the journey and buy me a nandos after. Feed me and I'll spill my guts on any bbing related info lol


When's the next train to Bristol??

Tom you look great there. I want your babies.


----------



## Big Dawg

In those pics it looks far from flat mate; nothing short of insane there! How old are you now Tom?


----------



## nitrogen

Pronounced vascularity; and visible stration in side chest pose in your triceps shows and proves that you worked hard. With a proper tan on, you`d be almost ready to go onstage. Well done, and keep going


----------



## marclee0988

and you say your dieting for another 4 weeks before competition? OMFG

you must have like 2% bodyfat then damn:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## big silver back

Awsome mate, very inspirational


----------



## Tinytom

dmcc - I think babies may be out of the question considering all the 'protein' I eat.

Alasttair - Im 29 now.

I have managed to pick up a cold over the weekend so trying to shake that off now.

:cursing:


----------



## YoungGun

Tinytom said:


> dmcc - I think babies may be out of the question considering all the 'protein' I eat.
> 
> Alasttair - Im 29 now.
> 
> *I have managed to pick up a cold over the weekend so trying to shake that off now.*
> 
> :cursing:


 That's just one of the things us nattys have to deal with mate, it's hard been natty

You look awesome mate, your bigger than i thought you were:thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski

Absolute unit, it is hard to criticize your package so I will not embarrass myself by trying to find fault, your back and delt tie ins have so much going on I feel sorry for the other competitors an inspiration to all thanks.


----------



## hilly

i think every1 has a cold at the minute mate its been killing me for the past 2 days. I almost died doing frotn squats yesterday could barely breath.


----------



## bigricky

Hi tom, think your lookin great mate, how tall are u???


----------



## martzee

3ft lol:thumb: :lol:


----------



## 3752

i think you look sh1t you looked much better in the Lord of the Rings trilogy

seriously you look good mate just you intended now maybe those fukcers who said you had lost it after the British last year will fukc off


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Pscarb said:


> i think you look sh1t you looked much better in the Lord of the Rings trilogy


LMFAO!! :lol:


----------



## coco

you look very very good mate.

great physique!


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> i think you look sh1t you looked much better in the Lord of the Rings trilogy
> 
> seriously you look good mate just you intended now maybe those fukcers who said you had lost it after the British last year will fukc off


LOL I hate that that film was ever made. People always asking if I shave my feet before I go on stage :cursing:

The failures of the past really motivated me Paul. And yes people who were writing me off will hopefully change their view now.

I'm actually 5'4'' for all the p*sstakers out there.


----------



## Guest

> I'm actually 5'4'' for all the p*sstakers out there.


Thats in high heels is it Tom ????


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> I'm actually 5'4'' for all the p*sstakers out there.


this is why you hurt your neck when your talking to me as i am a lofty 5'5" tall


----------



## stavmangr

Good luck TOM,you look fantastic at 5'4" and 83 kg!!!!! im 5'4" and 80kg at the moment but at least with 15% fat.....Good luck again mate you need it as im afraid sometimes politics and public relations make the second first i hope not in your case..

AND KILL ALL THE TALL GUYS :lol:


----------



## Tinytom

LOL Stav

bollox to the rest of you p*sstakers


----------



## pea head

Looking awesome TT.

best of luck.


----------



## martzee

lol superb tom,all this **** and you have not bitten even at this stage of dieting:thumb: seriously mate you are looking spot on and i look forward to seeing you take the overall again this yr buddy


----------



## Flexboy23

Hey Tom, just wondering how Rob is looking? I haven't seen him in a few weeks as we have both been so busy but i know you've been prepping him so just want to know how hes coming along... Your looking awesome btw, im struggling to drop the weight to get into the inters U80s class but i've given up looking at the scales now and if i have to enter the U90s then so be it..... Although i will be disappointed as i wanted to be in the top end of the 80s like yourself not the bottom of the 90s.


----------



## Tinytom

Flexboy23 said:


> *Hey Tom, just wondering how Rob is looking?* I haven't seen him in a few weeks as we have both been so busy but i know you've been prepping him so just want to know how hes coming along... Your looking awesome btw, im struggling to drop the weight to get into the inters U80s class but i've given up looking at the scales now and if i have to enter the U90s then so be it..... Although i will be disappointed as i wanted to be in the top end of the 80s like yourself not the bottom of the 90s.


Awesome mate. Hes dropped another 3 kilos in the last week and he'll have another off by the time he carbs up.

He weighed just under 16 stone yesterday

He's on the same diet as me


----------



## Tinytom

martzee said:


> lol superb tom,all this **** and you have not bitten even at this stage of dieting:thumb: seriously mate you are looking spot on and i look forward to seeing you take the overall again this yr buddy


Thats if a genetic freak of nature doesnt show up.

If so I have the Plan B. (B for Baseball Bat)


----------



## Tinytom

DB said:


> who's that dude?


Oh no one Im thinking of, just a what if lol.


----------



## Mad7

Tinytom said:


> Thats if a genetic freak of nature doesnt show up.
> 
> If so I have the Plan B. (B for Baseball Bat)


Tom, there is only one freak turning up................. and thats you matey,

Looking great. I have been lucky enough to see you in the fleash and watch the changes over the past weeks (DMCC eat your heart out :lol: :whistling: :lol: ) and your looking better than ever.

Roll on Portsmouth :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Flexboy23

Tinytom said:


> Awesome mate. Hes dropped another 3 kilos in the last week and he'll have another off by the time he carbs up.
> 
> He weighed just under 16 stone yesterday
> 
> He's on the same diet as me


Thats wicked to hear dude, i can't wait to see what he looks like, i reckon on seeing some big changes on him since last year... and i know he has really appreciated your help. Could do with some constructive critisim from yourself for how i look on the day aswell. Always good to get an outsiders perspective from someone who knows what they are talking about.

Im booked into the IBIS hotel aswell so ill look forward to seeing you guys on the saturday before show day. Its all getting very exciting now! :thumb:


----------



## Mad7

dutch_scott said:


> ive been unlukcy enuff to see him every night, and let me tell u his *cardio has been top notch*...
> 
> nb
> 
> my protein levels have increased along the time line of meeting tom,,,who knows :cowboy:
> 
> gna take someone special to beat tom, and as he-man is fictional (shhh folks i know i know, he isnt me), Toms gna do himself proud...


Is that personal cardio when he stands behind you and works on the glutes for an hour.......... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Dutch, this time next year it will be your turn to embrace the stage with your presence :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom

dutch_scott said:


> *ive been unlukcy enuff to see him every night, and let me tell u his cardio has been top notch...*
> 
> nb
> 
> my protein levels have increased along the time line of meeting tom,,,who knows :cowboy:
> 
> gna take someone special to beat tom, and as he-man is fictional (shhh folks i know i know, he isnt me), Toms gna do himself proud...


That cant mean me cliniging on to the treadmill at a snails pace lol. Who else are you seeing 

Yes once my show is finished its on to the 'Project'. Dutch Scott Beast Birth. Thats one of my pet projects for next year along with a few others


----------



## Tinytom

13 pages without the mention of bummage.

How silly of me to think it wouldn't creep in.


----------



## Mad7

dutch_scott said:


> sorry to sound dumb but who r u mad7, i got 4 ideas but cant put a face to a smurf pic!!
> 
> yes it will be, 9 months to throw the size on ...
> 
> yes personal cardio, sure u know wat its like, the box shakes every thrust...


Scott, not sure if we have met, I've bumped into you once in a Mac D's in Portishead (re feed day :thumbup1: )...........

I will introduce myself at Portsmouth, I'm the fat old guy........lol

(ps, i have sent you facebook invite but you ignored it :whistling: !!)

Happy days.

(Tom, sorry for the hijack)


----------



## Mad7

dutch_scott said:


> hey its life for us alphas, shud be 2nd topic down each day:thumb:
> 
> re send it, i cant remember ignoring it, but i do ignore peeps i dnt recognise which is genuinly most
> 
> ah i used to live in p'shead, was i with my mrs...? and oblivious to the world or the boys?
> 
> (hijack in session) :innocent:


Yes you were with your better half :tongue: . I was with my boy after his rugby training.

Where in Posset did you live ??


----------



## Tinytom

bulkaholic said:


> Tom all the best for the day. I am staying at the IBIS also so will make sure I say hello.
> 
> People doubts really are the best motivator and nothing is more satisfying than proving them very wrong:thumbup1:
> 
> *Oh and why use a baseball bat * :confused1: * Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, 3 2 1 and......your under. when the judge calls out rear double bi you will pull down your trunks then repeatedly punch yourself in the b0llocks:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> I dont think you will need any help mate all the best for the day


LMAO


----------



## danimal

condition looks best ive seen it (to my humble untrained eye!) best of luck tom


----------



## flexwright

hi tom, when dieting do you take anything to suppress your appetite, what do you recommend to take or do when hunger kicks in


----------



## Tinytom

flexwright said:


> hi tom, when dieting do you take anything to suppress your appetite, what do you recommend to take or do when hunger kicks in


Ephedrine. 

Seriously thought try the following

Sugar free Jelly

Spoon of Peanut Butter and a glass of Diet Pepsi

Handful of almonds (although not the best)

The top two are what I normally use. A teaspoon of peanut butter has probably about 20-30 calories if that.


----------



## flexwright

cheers tom, any limit to how many times a day you would go to on the peanut butter and diet Pepsi?

looking amazing mate, when is the show?

the extra virgin olive oil I have added to my meals was a great bit of advice. I have noticed the difference (and not just the taste)


----------



## greg fear

looking amazing tom great conditioning cant wait to

see what you look like on the day


----------



## Tinytom

flexwright said:


> cheers tom, any limit to how many times a day you would go to on the peanut butter and diet Pepsi?
> 
> looking amazing mate, when is the show?
> 
> the extra virgin olive oil I have added to my meals was a great bit of advice. I have noticed the difference (and not just the taste)


depends on the day.

maybe 2-3 times a day. Purists will say 'oh no thats terrible stick to your diet etc etc.' Well I do this and I look good so Im not too bothered about what they say.

If you can stick to a white fish/dry turkey/ broccoli and water type diet for 12 weeks then great. Me I like sweet things and so I accomodate my mental health with little treats like that.


----------



## Tinytom

greg fear said:


> looking amazing tom great conditioning cant wait to
> 
> see what you look like on the day


Thanks mate

That makes 2 of us. :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

good to see everything is going to plan and I hope you get the result you are after in the comp. I was at the final last year and even as someone who doesnt know you, I was getting pi55ed off with how many people conveniently forgot that you had made a british final following surgery, so it says even more about you as a person and an athlete to have motivated yourself so well to keep your head down and focus on being bang on for the Portsmouth show. I hope the nay-sayers take a step back and consider whats been said following the final and hopefully you'll come up with the perfect result to make them choke on it! 

Looking really good too, good luck


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Ephedrine.
> 
> Seriously thought try the following
> 
> Sugar free Jelly
> 
> Spoon of Peanut Butter and a glass of Diet Pepsi
> 
> Handful of almonds (although not the best)
> 
> The top two are what I normally use. A teaspoon of peanut butter has probably about 20-30 calories if that.


So the Trioplex have gone but the PB is in!!!!! :whistling: :ban:

Average modest teaspoon of PB is around 10g which is around 55 calories. So around 3 spoons is 150 K/cals a day or around 1000 cals a week which is around 1 hour of high intensity cardio.

A handful of almonds is around 25g, which is around 150 K/cals which is around the same as peanut butter (if just having 1 handful!!!!)

So over the course of 9 weeks thats an extra kg of fat or 2.2lbs which can be the difference between winning and losing or making a weight and not.

Personally I would stick to Diet Coke and lots of veg. :thumbup1:

But then again I am a purest:tongue: :innocent:

So my advice is to anyone trying to overcome hunger, just fcukin put up with it and reap the rewards and extra conditioning. :beer:

Sorry Tom, you put stuff like that you gotta expect me to chip in!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## stevie flynn

LOL james, trust you to do the macronutrient breakdown... haha

im not a fan of peanut butter (unless its in reeses chocolate products lol), so when dieting i stick to drinking as much diet pepsi as i like.. its never harmed my condition so i see no problem.. i save the treats for my weekly evening off..

but eveyone finds there own niche that works for them

steve


----------



## Tall

flexwright said:


> hi tom, when dieting do you take anything to suppress your appetite, what do you recommend to take or do when hunger kicks in





Tinytom said:


> Ephedrine.
> 
> Seriously thought try the following
> 
> Sugar free Jelly
> 
> Spoon of Peanut Butter and a glass of Diet Pepsi
> 
> Handful of almonds (although not the best)
> 
> The top two are what I normally use. A teaspoon of peanut butter has probably about 20-30 calories if that.


Why don't you just hypnotise yourself so you're not hungry...? :confused1:

:whistling: :lol: :innocent: :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

LOL James

Yes Trioplex have gone, Sara hides all my treat stuff so I dont cheat.

Id like to point out that I budget for 30g of Peanut butter into my daily calories, if I dont need it I dont have it and I eat less calories in the day but if I am feeling low I can have it and not worry its harming my total daily intake.

Also you were having 80g of carbs a day and Im on 60g so ultimately I'm more hardcore LMAO


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> LOL James
> 
> Yes Trioplex have gone, Sara hides all my treat stuff so I dont cheat.
> 
> Id like to point out that I budget for 30g of Peanut butter into my daily calories, if I dont need it I dont have it and I eat less calories in the day but if I am feeling low I can have it and not worry its harming my total daily intake.
> 
> Also you were having 80g of carbs a day and Im on 60g so ultimately I'm more hardcore LMAO


Look at Blackman explaining himself!! :lol:

I'll let you off then. :whistling: 

Yes mate that is true but then again I had no fats so I am indeed more hardcore so there! :lol:

You really need me giving you grief now dont you. Just tell me to fcuk off?!!

I'll leave you alone now and scurry off back to my smoked salmon and cream cheese on wholewheat bread:innocent:

Good luck for the last week mate. I'll see you sunday week:thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

stevie flynn said:


> LOL james, trust you to do the macronutrient breakdown... haha
> 
> im not a fan of peanut butter (unless its in reeses chocolate products lol), so when dieting i stick to drinking as much diet pepsi as i like.. its never harmed my condition so i see no problem.. i save the treats for my weekly evening off..
> 
> but eveyone finds there own niche that works for them
> 
> steve


Indeed you know me Steve. Every action has a reaction:thumb:

Hope you are well buddy

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Look at Blackman explaining himself!! :lol:
> 
> I'll let you off then. :whistling:
> 
> Yes mate that is true but then again I had no fats so I am indeed more hardcore so there! :lol:
> 
> You really need me giving you grief now dont you. Just tell me to fcuk off?!!
> 
> I'll leave you alone now and scurry off back to my smoked salmon and cream cheese on wholewheat bread:innocent:
> 
> Good luck for the last week mate. I'll see you sunday week:thumb:
> 
> J


LOL I couldnt do the low carbs without fats. People would die I think.

TBH mate the mistakes of the past have really beaten me into a more serious regime. Not quite at your crazy level yet but getting there.

wholewheat bread - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

My mum came over on Monday before I trained with you, she brought some of her 'mums marmalade' for me. I'm going to crack that open on some cinnamon bagels a week on monday.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LOCUST

I was gonna ask but im sure steve has already answerd in a way, as he comes in shreeded everytime..

How much will diet drinks affect you ? should they be stopped a certain time out ? or can you have as much as you like within reason ?


----------



## Tinytom

no calories so no effect.

Also I believe due to the phosphoric acid or maybe the CO2 they become a diuretic.

I will be drinking only diet pepsi in small amounts after dropping my water on the saturday night.

IN these last few weeks Ive been experimenting with certain things and Ive found that I can dry out quite nicely using this method and a bit of Vit C


----------



## leafman

Looking awesome in ur pics, good luck at the show :thumbup1:


----------



## LOCUST

cool thanks tom,

i noticed drinks like robinsons summer fruits have very small amounts of calories in them are these any thing to worrk about or is such a minute trace, like 3-4 kcal no bother ?


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> Look at Blackman explaining himself!! :lol:
> 
> I'll let you off then. :whistling:
> 
> Yes mate that is true but then again I had no fats so I am indeed more hardcore so there! :lol:
> 
> You really need me giving you grief now dont you. Just tell me to fcuk off?!!
> 
> I'll leave you alone now and scurry off back to my smoked salmon and cream cheese on wholewheat bread:innocent:
> 
> Good luck for the last week mate. I'll see you sunday week:thumb:
> 
> J


james how long were you on no fats for?


----------



## Tinytom

LOCUST said:


> cool thanks tom,
> 
> i noticed drinks like robinsons summer fruits have very small amounts of calories in them are these any thing to worrk about or is such a minute trace, like 3-4 kcal no bother ?


I drink squash in the day mate. The amount of calories are negligable IMO. Have a w*nk that will burn them off.


----------



## hilly

Tinytom said:


> no calories so no effect.
> 
> Also I believe due to the phosphoric acid or maybe the CO2 they become a diuretic.
> 
> I will be drinking only diet pepsi in small amounts after dropping my water on the saturday night.
> 
> IN these last few weeks Ive been experimenting with certain things and Ive found that I can dry out quite nicely using this method and a bit of Vit C


tom drinking the diet pepsi did help me drop water a little quicker this week after you mentioned it before.

All these little tips helping with the last part of my cut lol


----------



## Tinytom

dutch_scott said:


> if u cum in 2 strokes how many w#nks do u suggest? x


ummmmmm. :ban:


----------



## LOCUST

Tinytom said:


> I drink squash in the day mate. The amount of calories are negligable IMO. Have a w*nk that will burn them off.


i would but this letro has killed my sex drive


----------



## stevie flynn

"Also I believe due to the phosphoric acid or maybe the CO2 they become a diuretic."

totaly agree.... ive noticed this too.. seem to get a kind of 'sucked in' effect to the skin..

i first noticed this years ago when dieting for my first ever comp (n.east 2001)... basicaly dieted on white potato, tinned tuna, and diet pepsi... and came in bone dry..!

oh, and james, i did virtualy no fats too... and this is what im doing from now for the last 6wks of my prep..

steve


----------



## Tommo1436114510

Hi Tom

Just seen the pics. Your looking the best i've seen in years. I definitely think you've made up for the last few disappointments already. Keep it tight in the last week.

Take care

Simon


----------



## supercell

hilly2008 said:


> james how long were you on no fats for?


Only the last 3 weeks. Certainly not something I would advocate for weeks on end but in the final few weeks a few carbs for breakie and post workout coupled with just PV meals has a profound effect on fat burning.

You have to remember that I started my diet on around 3700kcals but in the last 2.5 weeks they dropped to 2200kcals approx.

J


----------



## supercell

stevie flynn said:


> "Also I believe due to the phosphoric acid or maybe the CO2 they become a diuretic."
> 
> totaly agree.... ive noticed this too.. seem to get a kind of 'sucked in' effect to the skin..
> 
> i first noticed this years ago when dieting for my first ever comp (n.east 2001)... basicaly dieted on white potato, tinned tuna, and diet pepsi... and came in bone dry..!
> 
> oh, and james, i did virtualy no fats too... and this is what im doing from now for the last 6wks of my prep..
> 
> steve


So you decided to compete then? :thumb: :beer:

Sorry to hijack Tom:ban: 

J


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> Only the last 3 weeks. Certainly not something I would advocate for weeks on end but in the final few weeks a few carbs for breakie and post workout coupled with just PV meals has a profound effect on fat burning.
> 
> You have to remember that I started my diet on around 3700kcals but in the last 2.5 weeks they dropped to 2200kcals approx.
> 
> J


thnks matei am in the last 3/4 weeks of diet and want to shoft as much fat as possible before i start to bulk. I have been having all my carbs during the morning 100g oats split into 2 meals.

do you think i should have 50g oats with meal 1 then 30c from malto or cornflour pwo instead or even have the oats then??

hnks


----------



## supercell

hilly2008 said:


> thnks matei am in the last 3/4 weeks of diet and want to shoft as much fat as possible before i start to bulk. I have been having all my carbs during the morning 100g oats split into 2 meals.
> 
> do you think i should have 50g oats with meal 1 then 30c from malto or cornflour pwo instead or even have the oats then??
> 
> hnks


I trained in the morning so my meals went like so for the last 2.5-3 weeks

Cardio 60 mins

Meal 1 80g oats/ whey isolate

Weights 45 mins and cardio 30 mins

Meal 2 35g vitargo/ whey isolate

Meal 3-7 PV only

Cardio 30 mins prior to meal 7

Its fcuking hard but worth it

J


----------



## hilly

thnks james,

sorry for the hijack tom.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> just seen tom
> 
> WOW
> 
> looks fuller than i thought and skin paper!!!
> 
> big tings coming!!
> 
> its aboom ting


Looking forward to seeing you up there Tom, not long now! I'd kill for 30g of peanut butter at the mo...hmmmmm



> Its fcuking hard but worth it


 Ha ha I can vouch for that and I'm on less carbs lol


----------



## Rebus

Apologies if ive missed it, but whats been your macro breakdown Tom? With being low carbs ( which i noticed ) do you up the fats for energy etc?.

By the way mate, looking real tight in the photo's:thumbup1:


----------



## bkoz

Looking good tom.Your lower back starting to tighten up alot more than thefirst picks...Good luck for the show.And i,ll see you at power expo..I,m itching for next year........


----------



## Tinytom

Brabus my diet is like this now

7.00 - 40 minutes cardio

8.30 - 80g oats 60g peanut butter 200g chicken

12.00 - 250g chicken, broccoli

3.00 - Same as above

4.30 - 25g Protein shake

5.30 - Train, 1 hour weights, 40 minutes cardio

8.00 - Chicken omlette 6 egg whites, 3 yolks, 70g chicken

10.30 - Same as above

PLus 30g peanut butter as a kick if I need it.

So pretty spartan. I do have a few sugar free jellies through the day (max 2) if I need a sweet hit.

I dont like to have carbs after breakfast as I find this just messes me up in the day so I like to have them all at breakfast and then just run on proitein and fats through the day.

Before this week I was also having 30ml of olive oil with my 2 chicken broccoli meals.

IN the last week though I want to deplete myself right down so I have dropped pretty much all the fats except the peanut butter which gives around 30-35g fats a day if I have all of it. Before these last 2 weeks I was having a bit more fats from nuts and olive oil so my fat calories were at 120g (just over 1000 cals)

Bcoz - Yes Im looking forward to it as well, once Im back in the normal world I will be able to give my clients more time.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Tom, are you feeling peckish?


----------



## Tinytom

well I've found that my hunger isnt really an issue now as when i drop the carbs right down I just end up feeling tired all day because my insulin levels are low (due to low carbs)

This is also why I drop off whey shakes in the last weeks because whey can be insulinogenic.

Also its the last week now so Im buzzing a bit, can't wait to get on stage


----------



## solidcecil

good luck with everything mate looking good. what dates the show?


----------



## Tinytom

its on Sunday mate.

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## flexwright

hows the diet going now tom, not long left, have you started to drop water yet


----------



## Tinytom

flexwright said:


> hows the diet going now tom, not long left, have you started to drop water yet


Up till wednesday is depletion of carbs

Thursday and Friday is carbing up

Saturday is ticking over.

Wont drop water till saturday afternoon.


----------



## Flexboy23

Tinytom said:


> Up till wednesday is depletion of carbs
> 
> Thursday and Friday is carbing up
> 
> *Saturday is ticking over.*
> 
> Wont drop water till saturday afternoon.


When you say ticking over, does this mean you will be consuming less carbs than you did whilst loading on the thursday and friday bud? If soo how much lower outta interest?

Gonna go all out and have a fat cheesecake the night before tho? :laugh:


----------



## flexwright

can you give me an example of your last week leading up to the show, daily intake, food, water etc

are you still training also


----------



## Tinytom

Flexboy23 said:


> When you say ticking over, does this mean you will be consuming less carbs than you did whilst loading on the thursday and friday bud? If soo how much lower outta interest?
> 
> Gonna go all out and have a fat cheesecake the night before tho? :laugh:


Well I am aiming for around 600 on thursday and friday and probably 400 on saturday before 2pm.

It takes me about 24 hours to fully dry out and fill out after carbing.


----------



## pecman

looking awsome big man. can't wait like some people said to see the comp pics.

You are a true UNIT!!!!

Good luck fella:thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero

Looking good Tom, good luck at your show!


----------



## bkoz

What will you do the night before show.I remember my cousin in australia when i was young would have shampaigne...


----------



## XJPX

Tom can you explain what you meant by sauing the whey shakes are insulinagenic? cheers mate


----------



## bigricky

what is your preffered carb source for your carb up?


----------



## Tinytom

bkoz said:


> What will you do the night before show.I remember my cousin in australia when i was young would have shampaigne...


I will be stopping water intake apart from a few sips after 4pm. After that will be diet pepsi if anything. I dont go in for white wine or stuff like that as I get p*ssed very easily and a hangover isnt good the day of a show



XJPX said:


> Tom can you explain what you meant by sauing the whey shakes are insulinagenic? cheers mate


Yes mate, exactly that, whey can cause an insulin release which can make you crave carbs more on a diet. Therefore I dont have whey 6 weeks out and prefer either a solid meal or a protein blend



bigricky said:


> what is your preffered carb source for your carb up?


I will be carbing up on oats, a few white potatoes and rice cakes. Nothing special



bulkaholic said:


> All the best for the day mate, and will see you saturday night. :thumb:


Thanks mate, looking forward to it now.


----------



## rugbyrich

Tinytom said:


> Up till wednesday is depletion of carbs
> 
> Thursday and Friday is carbing up
> 
> Saturday is ticking over.
> 
> Wont drop water till saturday afternoon.


Tom. Firstly I wish you the best of luck over the weekend. You look great and I am sure you will do yourself proud.

My question is how do you 'drop' the water? Is it through reducing water intake and using the pepsi / coke as a diuretic? What responce doe this have appearance wise?

cheers,

Rich.


----------



## Tinytom

rugbyrich said:


> Tom. Firstly I wish you the best of luck over the weekend. You look great and I am sure you will do yourself proud.
> 
> My question is how do you 'drop' the water? Is it through reducing water intake and using the pepsi / coke as a diuretic? What responce doe this have appearance wise?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Rich.


Thanks mate,

'dropping water' is done as such

all this week I will be increasing my water intake up to about 8 litres on friday.

This reduces Aldosterone levels in the body (sodium retaining hormone i.e. water retaining hormone)

Therefore the body does not hold onto water and the low fat level in the body also prevents retention.

It takes about 24 hours for the body to adjust which is why I stop drinking loads of water on 4pm Saturday as this way I will still be dehydrating come prejudge.

By the time the body realises that its not getting the surplus water and increases the hormone level the water has dropped out and a dry full physique is presented.

You can also reduce aldosterone with Aldactone which is the diuretic of choice for many competitive athletes.


----------



## Goose

Smart thinking Tom. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Tinytom

I also use Vitamin C and sometimes a bit of Urva Ursa.

Both very effective natural diruetics.


----------



## willsey4

Tinytom said:


> I also use Vitamin C and sometimes a bit of Urva Ursa.
> 
> Both very effective natural diruetics.


Do you drink wine ont he night to help the de-hydration or am I completely off the ball here!


----------



## Tinytom

willsey4 said:


> Do you drink wine ont he night to help the de-hydration or am I completely off the ball here!


i dont drink wine as i get p*ssed off one glass.

not good


----------



## leafman

Just want to wish you look for the show, iv been keeping watch of your journal and i hope it goes well for you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

Tom - when does your PR campaign start?


----------



## Tinytom

Tall said:


> Tom - when does your PR campaign start?


T-shirts and Banners will be completed next week.

promotional DVDs of me smashing pasties with gusto on sale soon.

On a serious note I could do with help on getting planning for my gym so if any of you live in Bristol send me an email telling me how much you want me to open a gym cos Im so ace etc.


----------



## LOCUST

good luck tom, looking great and learned alot from this thread.


----------



## Tall

Tinytom said:


> T-shirts and Banners will be completed next week.
> 
> promotional DVDs of me smashing pasties with gusto on sale soon.
> 
> On a serious note I could do with help on getting planning for my gym so if any of you live in Bristol send me an email telling me how much you want me to open a gym cos Im so ace etc.


 :lol:

Next steps: Appoint a spokesman and defer to them on difficult questions :thumbup1:


----------



## Flexboy23

Bet you can't wait to start muchin on all those carbs 2morrow bud, i know i cant! Just been to Tescos to stock up on all those wonderful carbs in prep for tomorrow! Yay.......

I've been craving a bowl of rice for weeks!


----------



## Tinytom

tbh carbing up is a nightmare for me

My stomach is so small that I can only eat small meals which is good for diet and keeping lean but come carbing up I get tremendously bloated and feel sluggish all day.

At least with low carbing you know you're fcuked cos of no energy.

Feeling fcuked when you are eating 3200 cals from carbs just doesnt compute.


----------



## Flexboy23

Tinytom said:


> tbh carbing up is a nightmare for me
> 
> My stomach is so small that I can only eat small meals which is good for diet and keeping lean but come carbing up I get tremendously bloated and feel sluggish all day.
> 
> *At least with low carbing you know you're fcuked cos of no energy.*
> 
> *Feeling fcuked when you are eating 3200 cals from carbs just doesnt compute*.


Lol ain't that the truth! I've had quite to opposite problem to be exact... I've always had a big stomach, so trying to restrict myself to smaller meals with low carbs or just fats is the hardest part for me cos no matter what i can never make myself feel full...

Sooo hopefully this carbing up phase is gonna be like heaven to me, cos i can finally get then FULL feeling in ma belly! :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89

Tinytom said:


> I'm actually 5'4'' for all the p*sstakers out there.


WOOOO im taller than someone! 5'4.5"


----------



## defdaz

PM sent re: Bristol gym Tom. Best of luck in the comp - go get 'em!!


----------



## stevie flynn

Tom, just wana wish you all the best mate... the pics you have posted look fantastic and im pretty sure come the weekend you'll be a sight to see!!

good luck

steve


----------



## 3752

i saw Tom today and although it was good to see him for the first time in a cpl of months i have to say he has been lying about his condition it would seem that he has not dieted as strictly as he has been telling us all....he looked more like papa fat smurf.....sorry tom the truth has to come out i feel for you mate after your disapointment with the sex change op 

any way good luck on sunday :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> i saw Tom today and although it was good to see him for the first time in a cpl of months i have to say he has been lying about his condition it would seem that he has not dieted as strictly as he has been telling us all....he looked more like papa fat smurf.....sorry tom the truth has to come out i feel for you mate after your disapointment with the sex change op
> 
> any way good luck on sunday :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


 :lol:

Those backstreet 'cut and shuts' maybe good value but the finish isn't all that. :whistling:

Best of luck Tom, looking forward to hooking up the evening before.

BTW I am taking my guys out for a steak at around 9.30. You, Sara and Ellie are more than welcome to join us. We've booked a table and it wouldn't be a prob to add a few more. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## Guest

> i saw Tom today and although it was good to see him for the first time in a cpl of months i have to say he has been lying about his condition it would seem that he has not dieted as strictly as he has been telling us all....he looked more like papa fat smurf.....sorry tom the truth has to come out i feel for you mate after your disapointment with the sex change op


   i have just ****ed myself :thumb:


----------



## Tall

Pscarb said:


> i saw Tom today and although it was good to see him for the first time in a cpl of months i have to say he has been lying about his condition it would seem that he has not dieted as strictly as he has been telling us all....he looked more like papa fat smurf.....sorry tom the truth has to come out i feel for you mate after your disapointment with the sex change op
> 
> any way good luck on sunday :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


I heard Tom has a special posing outfit...


----------



## 3752

the man behind the mask revealed......

this is the fatman i saw yesterday officer...... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> BTW I am taking my guys out for a steak at around 9.30. You, Sara and Ellie are more than welcome to join us. We've booked a table and it wouldn't be a prob to add a few more. :thumbup1:


 Drop me a pm Tom and I'll phone the restaurant and add 2 more to the table if you fancy it? Would be good to chat before the show

All the best mate


----------



## Tinytom

Pricks 

Thanks guys I cant wait now im buzzing.

I'll chat with Sara tonight about meeting up, would be good.


----------



## Kezz

Best of luck mate, by the way you should wear that suit more often as it makes your arms look HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hilly

all the best mate im sure you will look awesome on stage.


----------



## Tinytom

For anyone who wants to say hello but not sure if its me or not (not sure how many dwarfs are going)

I'll be wearing either a Red or Black LA GYM hoodie and an EXTREME nutrition Black T-Shirt

Oh and an 'I'm fcuked' look on my face

Orange Face


----------



## XJPX

tom have u always loaded on high carbs or ever loaded on less carbs and higher fats?


----------



## Tinytom

well Ive tried a few methods before mate but I do need the carbs to fill out.

I drop off the carbs on saturday and just have fats and protein mainly so that the water can exit the body (excess carbs will hold water)

The fats provide the energy so that the body doesnt feel the need to use up glycogen. Dieting for weeks on fats and proetin conditions the body for this type of energy usage and so it clicks back into it very quickly once the carbs lower.

Thats the theory anyway.


----------



## reaper21

Tom, do you advocate sodium loading when beginning to carb up or is it too much of a risk with regard to water ?

Also, do you use androgens to fill you up as you approach show day, or again is this too much of a risk in terms of water

Best of luck


----------



## Tinytom

reaper21 said:


> Tom, do you advocate sodium loading when beginning to carb up or is it too much of a risk with regard to water ?
> 
> Also, do you use androgens to fill you up as you approach show day, or again is this too much of a risk in terms of water
> 
> Best of luck


I dont sodium load due to the risks (hypertension, holding water etc.)

Over the years I have tried many 'last minute' methods and they ALL fcuked me up and looked worse.

So now Im just sticking with a slight adjustment in the last few days to drop water and dry out.

Androgen wise - I know this guy who stops all his injections 4 days out and just uses high androgen stuff like Halos, proviron and also Winstrol in the final few days.

I wouldnt know about using gear tho.


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> I wouldnt know about using gear tho.


That is obvious :thumb:


----------



## Gumball

Tinytom said:


> I wouldnt know about using gear tho.


looking granite, should do very well at the NPA shows.


----------



## amjad.khan

All the very best for the weekend mate being reading your thread since the start but due to the lack of internet access atm wasn't unable to post, definitely seeing a mass improvements since the brits last year, your condition and size just look bloody scary.

Give them f**king hell out there little man :gun_bandana:


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck mate looking awesome


----------



## shakey

Good Luck for the show mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Nathrakh

Brilliant condition - good luck this weekend.


----------



## Rebus

Good luck Tom, you've obviously put in the hard work.....time to reap the rewards..

If you need any advice for the final week just PM me mate.. :tongue:


----------



## FATBOY

good luck m8 :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Good luck buddy


----------



## Britbb

All the best mate.

Hope you enjoy the day and get the result you want (overall)!


----------



## MXD

Good luck dood!


----------



## essexboy

Fantastic. Im newish here, so please excuse the questions.How old are you and how tall? you remind me of Casey Viator.you look better than most of the so called olympians.good luck fella.


----------



## Galtonator

good luck stumpy :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

GOOOOOOOD LUCK TOM.........

see you tomorrow hunny, il be screaming at ya dont you worry :bounce:


----------



## hilly

all the best mate


----------



## weeman

good luck mate,your gner cause havock you beast


----------



## onlysiuk

Good luck Tom!


----------



## willsey4

good luck mate. Just got down to Portsmouth so will see you tomorrow


----------



## W33BAM

Come on the shorties!!!!!

I'll be cheering from the 'deen!! And you WILL hear me!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## bbkam

Gd luck mate, will hopefully see u 2moz!!!!


----------



## supercell

Saw Tom last night and this morning and he's coming in well. Today he has just a little more drying out to do and then he'll be ready to rumble!!!

Best of luck mate

J


----------



## hilly

good luck pal im sure you will do well


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll be the one to break the news then lol

tom won his class! woooop woooop!


----------



## Ak_88

I was going to but wasn't sure if it was forum etiquette to or not :lol:

Well done today Tom, topped what looked like a tough class (in my expert, first show opinion  )

Your side chest was sick!


----------



## 3752

Job done Tom....well done buddy


----------



## hilly

congrats tom well done mate


----------



## bkoz

Congrates tom well done..Hard work paid of


----------



## martzee

well done mate


----------



## MissBC

**** your on the ball i only just got home hahaha


----------



## Britbb

Well done tom, looking wicked from the pix i can see.


----------



## nitrogen

great work and nice fullness, must have been a lots of carbing up.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MissBC said:


> **** your on the ball i only just got home hahaha


i only live down the road from the guildhall lol :tongue:


----------



## MissBC

Incredible Bulk said:


> i only live down the road from the guildhall lol :tongue:


ahhhhhh i see, was nice to meet you yesterday


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MissBC said:


> ahhhhhh i see, was nice to meet you yesterday


ditto! i had to LMAO when you went shy bless ya :lol: :lol:

Lording it up the forums but all sweet and innocence in real life lol

PS...can you get out of the way of the cameras please!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Incredible Bulk said:


> ditto! i had to LMAO when you went shy bless ya :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lording it up the forums but all sweet and innocence in real life lol
> 
> PS...can you get out of the way of the cameras please!! :lol: :lol:


hahahahahaha awww i had just been introduced to so many new people it all gets a bit much sometimes, but give me 2 mins to get over that and im my normal self!! Which is def not sweet and innocent, ask PRL and pob, they caught the wrath of my abuse at some stage through out the day mwahahahahahahaha

hahaha yea i did get in the way at the end, but to be fair, not like they would have gotten a bad pic of me almost fallling out of my top while trying to hurdle over the chairs hahahaha


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Congratulations on a job well done mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Nathrakh

martzee said:


> well done mate


Same here - excellent size and condition.


----------



## Kezz

you look awesome mate, well done


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

COngrats dude!


----------



## dirtymusket1

Excellent TT.


----------



## LittleChris

Nicely done!


----------



## flexwright

well done tom


----------



## Goose

Well done mate, you looked awesome. Well deserved.


----------



## rugbyrich

well done Tom. Excellent news. Enjoy the refeed!


----------



## Andrikos

Lots of olive oil , nice! How long do you use olive oil ?

You look great . I wish you all the best for the show!


----------



## Ex-SRD

Great stuff Tom - lovely to meet you and your good lady yesterday and have a good chat with you.

You looked excellent on stage and the win was deserved; like I said you have a great future in this sport.


----------



## shakey

Well Done mate:thumb:


----------



## willsey4

Well done Tom. Well deserved win. Very impressive.


----------



## bbkam

Well done mate, u looked awesome!!! U were really really full!! Think i got sum footage of u aswell last nite, will see if i can post it up later!!!


----------



## PRL

Well Done Tom.

Awesome improvement from the pre judge to the evening show. Don't think I've seen a chest so thick, complete and full in my life. Well done mate.


----------



## clarkey

Well done mate, I was gutted i wasnt able to make it especially after buying so many tickets. Looking forward to seeing the pics. :thumbup1:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Good work - gotta admit for the last few weeks you've looked the nuts at LA Gym mate - good work :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Damn Tom, you looked huge.....


----------



## maccer

Well done Tom


----------



## greg fear

congrats tom


----------



## pob80

nice to see you again mate and as Pete said you had hardened out loads for the evening show and easily best chest and side chest pose of the show but then you allready knew that lol


----------



## supercell

Well done mate. Good work. Hope the photo shoot went well today. Look forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks.

J


----------



## pea head

Well done TT. looking excellent.


----------



## dmcc

Very well deserved Tom, you looked great. Missed you in the evening as I had to get my damn train, but I was kept informed by text  Enjoy the rebound!


----------



## BigHifbbPro

Well done TOM.....redemption finally eh!!! You did the business and now can move forward to your next goal.....I knew you could do it buddy....onwards and upwards!!!

Your Mentor and Buddy

*BIG H*


----------



## Rebus

Without sounding like im jumping on the band wagon, can i just say well done Tom. Its realy appreciative when the likes of yourself do these detailed journals and the efforts get rewarded with a deserving when.

And as said its all the more inspiring seeing what has to be done.

Congratulation, well done and thankyou Tom.

Also well done to the others who got up on stage---your all winners. :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero

Congratulations on the Win Tom!


----------



## chrisj22

Congrats, Tom!

Quads look immense.


----------



## heavyweight

Well done hench man:thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Big big congratulations Tom, you looked fantastic!


----------



## Biggerdave

Good to meet you Tom. You looked outstanding, a job well done.

Dave


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Well done Tom, hope you enjoyed that Burger.

Hope the shoot went well today


----------



## marticus

Tinytom said:


> For anyone who wants to say hello but not sure if its me or not (not sure how many dwarfs are going)
> 
> I'll be wearing either a Red or Black LA GYM hoodie and an EXTREME nutrition Black T-Shirt
> 
> Oh and an 'I'm fcuked' look on my face
> 
> Well done Tom, you are the real deal, and great to see some big guns. Keep it going, you will be hard to beat!
> 
> myb :thumbup1:
> 
> Orange Face


----------



## roy

good showing there tom.... nice one


----------



## Big Dawg

Well done blud! More pics please!!


----------



## Robbie

Well done Tom, thinking outside the box has its rewards eh?


----------



## Big Dawg

Just seen the video of it mate and formed a couple of opinions.

1. You had the most mass out of anyone on stage I'd say. The amount you carry is incredible mate and you're unbeatable in this area.

2. You seem slightly underconditioned compared to the other guys in your class and those on the stage. I now appreciate what James L said about you dropping a weight class. You just looked slightly softer than some of the other competitors; not sure if it was a bit of extra fat or water, but that's the only real thing I can pick you up on from the vid. I'm sure you're well aware of your positive and negative points from the showing anyway.

Anyway, thoroughly deserved your win mate; you outmassed everyone, which is something I respect massively.


----------



## hackskii

Link to the vid?


----------



## Big Dawg

hackskii said:


> Link to the vid?







Tom is in part deux I believe.


----------



## hackskii

He starts at 52 seconds of part II, and you can see him @ 3:20


----------



## defdaz

He looks stonkingly good.


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks for all the positive comments guys.

It was good to meet a few of you on the day. Had a good long chat with James C and Daz Ball in the interval which was nice.

As for my condition, unfortunately I didnt dry out enough on the day. It DEFINATELY wasnt fat as you can see from my prep photos I wasnt carrying any.

No I simply didnt dry out fast enough, whether this is due to not dropping water soon enough or whatever Ive made my notes and will be re assessing fro next time, bodybuilding is all about improving and when I hit it on the head with my water everyone better beware lol.

I was of course disappointed not to win the overall but Judah was a worthy winner and deserved it completely.

The battle with James Room for the U90s was a good motivator for me and James and I have been friends for some years so whoever would have won that we would have been happy, he was absolutely shredded and very tough to beat.

I will NOT be doing the british this year. There are a number of reasons for this

1. I originally planned to take a year off but after the British last year I felt I needed to show I wasnt an 'also ran'. This has been accomplished.

2. I need to devote my time to opening my business/gym I've put it off while competing and now I can get down and open for summer.

3. I want to spend more time with my family, As long as we have been together I think Ive been dieting for 70% of the time which isnt nice for them. Now I can spend a year with them.

4. I am doing the NABBA Scotland guest spot in a week and this will void my British qualification. I fully comply with the rules of the feds and so I wont be competing until next year again.

I've learned a lot about myself and how I react to certain foods this time around and every time I diet I am getting better. I do agree to a certain extent about James L's idea about dropping to U80 which is certainly possible as I was 82.5 before carbing up so 2 kilos is possible.

Thanks to all that turned up and supported me, sorry I didnt get too much time to chat to you all I was so busy that day and the fact I had to run back to my car to get my posing CD after the machine wouldnt play it really didnt help.


----------



## coco

well done tom -you look awsome

and woo-hoo we get to see you at the scottish, didnt know you were guest spotting there - cant wait.


----------



## forddee

Hi Tom i did get to chat to you in the weigh in que,i will make it short as i have loads to catch up on after dieting to.

Do you have a gym opening soon and were? as i am only down the road from you.

Good luck with the catch up time .

Forddee/Daz


----------



## pastanchicken

From what I've seen of the pics Tom you looked great, congrats on winning your class :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Tom, shame you won't be competing at the Brits this year as I think you'd v. well, especially in the U80's, but fantastic that you're going to concentrate on getting a gym sorted - can hardly wait!!


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments guys.
> 
> It was good to meet a few of you on the day. Had a good long chat with James C and Daz Ball in the interval which was nice.
> 
> As for my condition, unfortunately I didnt dry out enough on the day. It DEFINATELY wasnt fat as you can see from my prep photos I wasnt carrying any.
> 
> No I simply didnt dry out fast enough, whether this is due to not dropping water soon enough or whatever Ive made my notes and will be re assessing fro next time, bodybuilding is all about improving and when I hit it on the head with my water everyone better beware lol.
> 
> I was of course disappointed not to win the overall but Judah was a worthy winner and deserved it completely.
> 
> The battle with James Room for the U90s was a good motivator for me and James and I have been friends for some years so whoever would have won that we would have been happy, he was absolutely shredded and very tough to beat.
> 
> I will NOT be doing the british this year. There are a number of reasons for this
> 
> 1. I originally planned to take a year off but after the British last year I felt I needed to show I wasnt an 'also ran'. This has been accomplished.
> 
> 2. I need to devote my time to opening my business/gym I've put it off while competing and now I can get down and open for summer.
> 
> 3. I want to spend more time with my family, As long as we have been together I think Ive been dieting for 70% of the time which isnt nice for them. Now I can spend a year with them.
> 
> 4. I am doing the NABBA Scotland guest spot in a week and this will void my British qualification. I fully comply with the rules of the feds and so I wont be competing until next year again.
> 
> *5. I will be starring in the new Hobbit film as the newly crowned fat hobbit king a role i have trained for all my adult life...*
> 
> I've learned a lot about myself and how I react to certain foods this time around and every time I diet I am getting better. I do agree to a certain extent about James L's idea about dropping to U80 which is certainly possible as I was 82.5 before carbing up so 2 kilos is possible.
> 
> Thanks to all that turned up and supported me, sorry I didnt get too much time to chat to you all I was so busy that day and the fact I had to run back to my car to get my posing CD after the machine wouldnt play it really didnt help.


Excellent post buddy......can't wait to see the film :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Pscarb said:


> Excellent post buddy......can't wait to see the film :whistling: :thumb:


LMAO! :lol:

Any decents photos of you from the comp yet Tom?


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> Excellent post buddy......can't wait to see the film :whistling: :thumb:


pr**k


----------



## Mad7

Tinytom said:


> pr**k


But a funny pr**k none the less............lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevie flynn

Tom, your as big as a bloody house mate... and you wern't a million miles away condition wise, but if you do go into the middleweights, i think you would be phenomenal..that extra coupla kilo's off, would change your look completely.. i hope you do decide to do this in the future bro..

oh, and enjoy the scottish guest spot mate.. give auntie avril a kiss for me lol

steve


----------



## Ex-SRD

Tinytom said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments guys.
> 
> It was good to meet a few of you on the day. Had a good long chat with James C and Daz Ball in the interval which was nice.
> 
> As for my condition, unfortunately I didnt dry out enough on the day. It DEFINATELY wasnt fat as you can see from my prep photos I wasnt carrying any.
> 
> No I simply didnt dry out fast enough, whether this is due to not dropping water soon enough or whatever Ive made my notes and will be re assessing fro next time, bodybuilding is all about improving and when I hit it on the head with my water everyone better beware lol.


Yes, it was great to finally chat with you Tom. Yes a couple more lbs of water would have seen you shredded - but a learning experience.

We can chat more when I see you next, which I hope will be numerous times this year

(LOL at Paul's edit!)


----------



## supercell

Quite the comedian Mr Scarborough.

Good luck with the next year Tom, sounds like you have got your hands full. See you on Saturday in bonny Scotland.

J


----------



## 3752

hey i cannot let tom get above his station can i


----------

